# Calling all Airtel GPRS Users - challenge



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

so u bought a mobile and activated gprs in it
after that u conencted it with your computer to get internet acces

but u found that it was really slow ..slow than a dialup even

so u made some tricks to improve its performance but u cannot get satisfaction .huh

SO* POST YOUR INTERNET SPEED TEST RESULTS OF AIRTEL GPRS HERE* visit www.testmy.net

I have made the best tweaks i think..

ALL airtel gprs users post your test results here

mine results are below

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/697/tests0fa.th.jpg

which browser do u use ?
which tweak software u use ?
which downlaod manager u use ?

can u make ur test results as mine ?  

let me know who scores it out

i call the airtel gprs users for challenge to post a better sped than me
let me how u guys can do


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

?????
i did something wrong ?
30 views and no one out there to beat me

haha  

no one has airtel gprs internet ?


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 1, 2005)

is this 4 kbps speed all u get from gprs.....im an airtel user abt 2 get a gprs internet connection and they r promising me 10-12kbps speed with just 5 rs. daily deduction....plz suggest if i wud spend money in changing my handset to a gprs phone with data cable n activating my connection...
if i do..will definately join ur challenge
cheers...


----------



## vswizard (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude..

I just dont have time  to run thru that test.. but mine is giving me 4.3kbps .. and that also consistent.. i have a broadband at home and gprs as a backup connection.. so when even i m on that.. i will give it a shot and show u the screenshots..  


and speedguy.. 10-12kbps .. its not possible on gprs.. they cud be talking abt edge.. the peak speed u can get on grps is around 4 k.. how much.. i cant say for sure..


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

no dude peak speed on gprs is 7.5 KB per second

(used dap)

post screenshots

dont forget the remark "awesome faster than host "
!!!

i am faster than my host !!!!


----------



## freezer (Jul 2, 2005)

Well..... The Speed which you get in GPRS depends on a lot of factors.
1. What's the type of your phone. Is it Edge compatible or not.
2. What settings do you use ?
3. Whats ur handset no.
4. It also depends on the signal reception from the particular place from where you are trying to access.

Tell me all this details and will tell you the solution.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 2, 2005)

1. i dont have edge phone
2. gsm dual band
3. settings ?  first post your results here
4. G3100
5. access area ..secret....it will tell where i live which i dont want

i can pm you


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 2, 2005)

are yaar...with my nokia 6670 i get abt 5-6 kbps regularly at night time.In day time it gives me abt 2 to 4 kbps...
But now i stop using airtel gprs...coz now i hav a 128 kbps cable connection nd airtel is now charging rs 249 per month for the service.


----------



## vswizard (Jul 2, 2005)

*My Airtel Test Results*

*img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=airtrelgprstest6mh.jpg

Dude.. here u go..

i got a Nokia 6600 .. an ran the test at 2.30 pm IST.. 

Regards..


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 7, 2005)

@vswizrd lol

mine is faster than urs


----------



## JAK (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm...
Here's mine via Motorola C350 (No edge  )

But speed is better then dialup...  

Get D/L speeds upto 7.5K (between 6.5 and 7.5 most of the times)


*img308.imageshack.us/img308/4816/myresults2rl.th.jpg



Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting....just being polite....


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 15, 2005)

i have nokia 6020 with Active EDGE.. i am thinking of using it as a internet modem... what speeds i should expect? i'll be using it as a backup to my 256kbps sify.


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi all.
I am back to the forums. And yes i have something to beat here. well i dont go under my covers but i ll let u know my speeds soon. I can post the results right now! But why? somebody asked to beat, right?

Will be coming back soon. Till then good bye.
A Nokia 6610 User. +91 9890761085 (Airtel Pune)


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 19, 2005)

well itz time for some more action n challenge.....as per my promise (posted above) i have bought an airtel gprs in my pc n tested the netspeed...thereby posting my results.

@ expertno.1: dunno wats so gr8 abt ur "unbeatable speed".....



> 30 views and no one out there to beat me



i hv just activated my gprs...yet to make any tweaks or settings...or browsers or anythin....just a simple dialup connection in my ie6....n im gettin d same results or infact a little better (37kbbs)....will checkout tweaks later but for now im satisfied wit wat i have now. thanx for making this topic....inspired me to get gprs connection n now im much more happier than my proxy server...enjoy!

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/7825/netspeed8xw.th.jpg

cheers


----------

